# Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

Pressemitteilung

*Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?​*
Gerlingen, 8. September 2010 – Mit einer brandneuen Info-Kampagne stellt die Tierrechtsorganisation PETA Deutschland e. V. heute die These auf, dass Angler lange Ruten bevorzugen, um damit von eventuellen Schwächen an anderer Stelle abzulenken. Das Motiv zeigt einen Mann mit einer auf Gürtelhöhe platzierten Angelrute und dem Slogan „Müssen Sie irgendetwas kompensieren?“ Zusätzlich hat PETA heute die neue Website www.peta.de/HabenAnglerkurzeRuten gelauncht. Hier stellen die Tierschützer augenzwinkernd dar, woran Männer vielleicht denken, wenn sie in ihrer Freizeit mit langen Phallusobjekten in der Hand an einsamen Flussufern stehen, „um sich zu entspannen“. Nach einer Studie des Wissenschaftsmagazins www.ScienceDaily.com nehmen Männer, die mit ihrer eigenen Maskulinität unzufrieden sind, eher an Aktivitäten teil, die sie für traditionell „männlich“ erachten. Dazu gehört neben dem Kauf eines schicken Sportwagens auch das Jagen und Töten von wehrlosen Lebewesen. Aus diesem Grund hat PETA jetzt Aussagen und Messergebnisse von Anglern und ihren Partnern analysiert und die Forschungsergebnisse mit der durchschnittlichen Penisgröße von Männern in Verbindung gebracht. Anschließend entwickelten die Tierschützer eine Formel, mit der sie berechnen können, wie mitfühlende Männer im Vergleich zu denen abschneiden, die in ihrer Freizeit Tiere quälen. Auf der neuen Website finden User das Quiz sowie ein Maßband, um festzustellen, wie ihre eigene Maskulinität im Test abschneidet. Zu guter Letzt bietet PETA Tipps, wie eine eventuelle Unzufriedenheit behoben werden kann. 



„Man braucht einen in mehrfacher Hinsicht zu kurz geratenen Mann, um das Töten von wehrlosen Tieren als „Sport“ zu bezeichnen. Angeln ist ein grausames Hobby, denn Fische können genau wie alle anderen Tiere Schmerzen empfinden“, so Meeresbiologin Dr. Tanja Breining von PETA. „Unsere neue Kampagne ist ein Schlag unter die Gürtellinie – aber für einen guten Zweck!“ Das Eindringen des Angelhakens in den empfindlichen Mund der Fische, das Herausnehmen aus dem Wasser, das grausame Ersticken an Land oder das brutale Töten verursacht den Tieren erhebliches Leiden. Auch Fische, die nach dem Angeln direkt wieder freigelassen werden, sterben oft an entzündeten Wunden oder am Stress. Eine Auswertung von über 500 Studien hat ergeben, dass Fische intelligent sind, ein Langzeitgedächtnis besitzen und ein Bewusstsein für Zeit haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Kommentare erwüscht - aber bitte dran denken (auch wenns wieder mal kompletter Unfug von den spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektieren ist):
Auf den Ton und die Boardregeln achten...


----------



## j4ni (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Peta....Gaehn....Weiß eigentlich einer was mit diesem Sack Reis in China passiert ist? 

Update: Die HP hat mich allerdings doch unterhalten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich hab mal den Test gemacht.
Fazit: Das Maßband von denen war zu klein...:k!

Nochmal mach ich den nicht, nicht dass noch deren Server abstürzt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da fällt mir nur noch der alte Spruch ein, mit dem ich mich dann auch auf  PETA - Niveau begeben kann:
Ich darf nicht auf Ü40 - Parties - einen Zentimeter zu kurz....
;-))))))))))


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Peta....Gaehn....Weiß eigentlich einer was mit diesem Sack Reis in China passiert ist?
> 
> Update: Die HP hat mich allerdings doch unterhalten



Er wurde brutal von "Veggi-Starter-Kit" Besitzern zerfetzt und seine 
Innereien gegessen... ts soviel zu Thema Naturschutz!


----------



## elch6 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich würde mich ja zu gerne mal mit dem der diesen Unfug Verzapft messen (lassen).


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich glaube der Sack Reis wurde zu Ente süß sauer gereicht.
Ich glaube ich werde mir so eine 7 Meter Sbiro-Rute gönnen:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Die haben doch nicht nur einmal in die Steckdose gefasst . . .:m

Die kompensieren mit Massen von unnützen Worten fehlende Hirnmasse.:g

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Raubfischzahn (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das ist ja absolutes Kindergarten-Nivau! 
Anscheinend fehlen den jetzt schon Argumente, damit sie auf so ne S****** zurückgreifen müssen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> "Veggi-Starter-Kit"


 

Sowas kommt raus, wenn man sich mit  dem Zeug ernährt:

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_IiqHvGPntr0/Rls-dgQEvjI/AAAAAAAAAJk/D9TDxwrDUkU/CIMG4365.JPG


----------



## Torsk_SH (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ein Glück habe ich schon gegessen...


----------



## Lucius (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Mich wundert, das keiner bei PETA weiß, das die größe unerheblich ist!?
Was natürlich die These naheliegt, das dort nur unbefriedigte od. sexuell unerfahrene Frauen und Männer aktiv sind!?

Sollte man mal eine Studie zu machen.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Der war auch gut...


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Sollte ich wegen solcher hirnlosen Kampagnen jetzt das angeln aufgeben,#q würde mir meine vierjährige Tochter wohl tierisch den Enddarm erweitern.
Wenn es auf einmal heißt der Papa fährt mit Dir nicht mehr los um Fische zu fangen.Und nen kleinen Puller hätte ich ohne Rute in der Hand auch so:m


----------



## HD4ever (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

|muahah:... ich dachte ja von denen kann mich nix mehr überraschen.
aber trotzdem Respekt vor diesem schwachsinnigen Einfallsreichtum ! |rolleyes
da sitzt bestimmt Frau Schwarzer auch noch mit am Tisch


----------



## rob (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

ich habe immer schon gewusst, dass die stippfischer arge komplexe haben:q:q:m

mittlerweile kann ich nur mehr darüber lachen....uhhhh noch ein sack reis ist umgefallen, aber in japan
lg rob


----------



## Phoneutria (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Meine Arbeitskollegin ist bei PETA, man muss sagen auch sone süße wie die meisten Vorzeigefrauen da, allerdings lacht sie über solche "dummen" Aktionen...

Sie ist da bei der "Pelzabteilung"...

Da macht sie sich stark..also dagegen quasi, gegen Pelz!!!

Die Mädels von PETA können ja mal beim Angeln vorbei kommen, denn können sie ja mal nachgucken:k


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Solange die weiter tiere fangen und töten ist ein aufregen über diese Heuchler reine Zeit verschwendung,da geh ich doch gern raus und verlängere meine Pole um 13,32m und fische die 13er Bahn ab,da geht bestimmt noch ne Meerjungfrau Kanufahrerin.... mit ansehlichen aussehen drauf und ich drill sie schön mit gefühl und zeit aus.

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Man kann ja mal vorsichtig drüber nachdenken, wogegen sich solche Propagandafeldzüge richten ...

Ein Angler verfügt über die Möglichkeiten einer wesentlichen eigenen Nahrungsbeschaffung, pflegt diese oder baut gar aus, und ist damit nicht (so) abhängig von der Mainstream-Nahrungsmittelversorgung.
Gut verarbeiterter frischer Fisch (eben selbstgefangen/selbstgetötet/selbstgeschlachtet/selbstzubereitet) in nun gerade das tierische Eiweißnahrungmittel,
was Menschen am besten und nebenwirkungsfreiesten vertragen. Und eine sehr gute Brenn- und Regenerationsenergie in den menschlichen Organismus bringt.

Ein Angler hat ein sehr vitales Interesse an einer lebendigen, gesunden und kraftvollen Natur.

Das ist beides anscheinend nicht im Sinne des an gewissen Stellen gerne propagierten "brav alles konsumierenden Wohlstandsbürgers".


----------



## Slotti (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Phoneutria schrieb:


> Meine Arbeitskollegin ist bei PETA, man muss sagen auch sone süße wie die meisten Vorzeigefrauen da
> Sie ist da bei der "Pelzabteilung"...
> 
> Da macht sie sich stark..also dagegen quasi, gegen Pelz!!!



Ich find Frauen ohne Pelz auch besser  



ansonsten ist das unterste Schublade von Peta, einfach lächerlich.


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Löwenzahn jetzt mit PETA Lustich im Bauwagen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Southpark-Folge - darauf ein Fläschchen Hustensaft und raus mit der nächsten Kampagne!


----------



## jörg81 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

PETA... People Eeat Tasty Animals oder was soll das heissen !? 
mal wieder total lächerlich... einmal kann man drüber lachen danach ist es nur noch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig !


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Zu PETA Gibbet aber noch ganz andere South Park Folgen deren Inhalt ich aber nicht wiedergeben möchte|sagnix


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Immerhin gab es wohl bisher noch keinen Thread im Forum hier, der in so kurzer Zeit so viele Antworten bekam ;-)))


----------



## -iguana (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Mich wundert, das keiner bei PETA weiß, das die größe unerheblich ist!?
> Was natürlich die These naheliegt, das dort nur unbefriedigte od. sexuell unerfahrene Frauen und Männer aktiv sind!?
> 
> Sollte man mal eine Studie zu machen.......


 
Ich tippe auf größtenteils sexuell unbefriedigte Frauen. 

Und irgendein Ventil brauchen die ja, irgendwer muss doch schuld sein dass sie keinen abbekommen!!! 

Aber wenns weiter nix is...


----------



## AWebber (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich find Frauen ohne Pelz auch besser


Meine Meinung ...


Mein Opa hatte für sowas immer nen schönen Spruch. Er sagte immer:


> ... und bei der Armee schießen sie auf Scheiben ...


Einfach lächerlich der Verein


AWebber


----------



## -iguana (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich find Frauen ohne Pelz auch besser


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Klasse und nu? Muss jetzt jeder der zu PETA will die Buchsen runter lassen, damit man daran sehen kann... "Ohhh ein Angler" oder "Ahhhhh ein Brokkolifan" ...

Davon ab, wenn Brokkoli den Riemen verlängert, dann wäre meine Frau ja mittlerweile nen Mann |bigeyes


tztz echt lächerlich sowat...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Wenn man genau liest und nachdenkt - PETA und gerade die Damen am Sprachrohr sitzen da auch einer Fehlinformation auf:

>bringen sie ihr liebesleben auf natürlichem wege in schwung: Brokkoli, karotten, tomaten und süßkartoffeln schmecken viel besser, als kleine blaue pillen und sind noch dazu gesünder.

Was noch besser als das alles ist, ist eben gesunder Fisch!  
Wachstumressourcen ohne Ende, und 3xtäglich geht mindestens ....

PETA-Frauen, kommt zu den Anglern, dann könnt ihr mal wirklich  was erleben! :vik::


----------



## Noob-Flyer (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Am besten finde ich den Quiz.
3 Fragen, wovon nur die erste Frage eine Auswirkung auf das Endergebnis hat. Da hätte ich selbst Peta etwas mehr Fantasie zugetraut#q


----------



## RheinBarbe (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Müsste es nicht heißen: _An der Rute eines Mannes erkennt man seinen Johannes.
_ 
Deshalb sind die Feederfischer mit ihren 4m aufwärts Ruten bei den Frauen auch beliebter als die Spinnfischer mit ihren kurzen Stecken!


----------



## QWERTZ (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Laanggweillig!!! #d


----------



## Phoneutria (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Die Zahl der jährlich weltweit getöteten Fische wird nicht mehr in Individuen, sondern in Tonnen gezählt: 100 Millionen Tonnen Fisch werden jedes Jahr aus den Weltmeeren gezogen. Hinzu kommen 55 Millionen Tonnen Fisch, die auf Fischfarmen gezüchtet und getötet werden. Diese Milliarden Fische, die *zusammen 155 Tonnen* wiegen, sind so schwer wie 1,5 Millionen Blauwale (die Größten aller Wale). Würden wir einfach stumm zusehen, wie jährlich 1,5 Millionen Blauwale getötet werden? Wieso akzeptieren wir dann die Massenschlachtung von Milliarden von Fischen?


sogar noch Statistikfehler im Bericht!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Brikz83 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

mmhh....kleiner Dödel....lange Rute.....angeln....PETA
na was soll ich dazu sagen, wenn ich mit meiner Gummibuchse in der Ostsee stehe dann wird er nunmal kleiner...


----------



## Traveangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

@Thomas 

wie kannst Du nur von denen noch einen Link ins Forum setzen ?

Das ist es doch was diese Menschen wollen ! Noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit. 

Und deren vorzeige xyz Promi der hat sich seine Wampe auch nur mit Blumen angefressen....


----------



## Phoneutria (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> mmhh....kleiner Dödel....lange Rute.....angeln....PETA
> na was soll ich dazu sagen, wenn ich mit meiner Gummibuchse in der Ostsee stehe dann wird er nunmal kleiner...


 

Du Ferkel!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Und deren vorzeige xyz Promi der hat sich seine Wampe auch nur mit Blumen angefressen....


Sieht der so aus, wie die wollen, dass wir auch aussehen?! #t :g


----------



## firemirl (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Oh mein Gott.......die haben mir jetzt aber mal wirklich die Augen geöffnet!
Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich mir die 8 Meter Stellfischrute gegönnt habe. 

Ich gebs zu.... meiner ist sehr klein......dafür aber auch sehr dünn!!!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Müsste es nicht heißen: _An der Rute eines Mannes erkennt man seinen Johannes.
> _
> Deshalb sind die Feederfischer mit ihren 4m aufwärts Ruten bei den Frauen auch beliebter als die Spinnfischer mit ihren kurzen Stecken!


Dafür haben Deine Feederruten dünnere Spitzen als meine Spinnruten und zudem sind meine Spinnruten steifer obwohl sie öfters belastet werden


----------



## olaf70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Mir doch egal! Ich hab mit meiner kurzen Rute trotzdem ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## Fischbox (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da haben die Hühnerarschfriseure sich aber anständig selber ins Knie geschossen. Solchen Unfug können die schreiben so lange sie wollen, denn auf dem Niveau werden sie wohl von kaum jemanden ernst genommen, sondern stellen ihr (nicht vorhandene) Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage.
Eigentor und Punkt für uns....#6#6#6


----------



## Elster1968 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Tierschutz ist nun wirklich eine gute Sache und gehört auch unterstützt, aber mit solchen Aktionen tun die sich nun wirklich kein gefallen.
wer nimmt die den noch ernst? wenn bei denen ein Besucher auf der Page vorbei schaut wird er kurzfristig belustigend unterhalten und das war's.
nicht gerade seriös dann noch wundern wenn sie niemand ernst nimmt, so etwas schadet mehr dem Tierschutz, naja check'n werden die das eh nie.
kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Elster1968 schrieb:


> Tierschutz ist nun wirklich eine gute Sache und gehört auch unterstützt, aber mit solchen Aktionen tun die sich nun wirklich kein gefallen.
> ...............................
> 
> so etwas schadet mehr dem Tierschutz, naja check'n werden die das eh nie.
> kann man nur den Kopf schütteln.




Dat sind TIERRECHTLER!


----------



## carni68 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

*Unsere PETA-Superhirne haben die Forschungsergebnisse mit der  durchschnittlichen Penisgröße...
*
Wenn dies schon das Ergebnis ihrer Superhirne ist, braucht man sich über die sonstigen geistigen Ergüsse dieses Vereins nicht wundern...|supergri


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Peta hat Recht!!!
Ja, ich gebe es zu:
Ich habe nen kleinen Pipimann...
Aber steckt Euch doch mal nen Streichholz ins Nasenloch und danach nen Daumen. Was kitzelt wohl mehr???


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Und um Peta jetzt noch richtig die Zornesröte ins Gesicht zu treiben...
Im Bett mutiere ich erst richtig zum gewissenlosen Schlachter!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ich frage meine Frau immer: "Alles in die Dose oder auch was in den Darm???"


----------



## Algon (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Haaaa, jetzt weiß ich warum Ihr immer mehr angelt als ich.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ich habe eben mal nachgemessen und siehe da, ich bin ja gar kein Angler!!!

MfG 
Longhongsilver


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Jaja @ Gondoschir und anschließend an der Gardine abwischen damit sie ein zweites Mal schreit.:g


----------



## Elster1968 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Dat sind TIERRECHTLER!


ja und?
ok treten für die rechte der Tiere ein und somit unterstützen sie den Tierschutz.
irgendwie das gleiche weil das eine nicht das andere ausschließt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

@Algon


Dann pass bloss auf ,dass du nicht drauftrittst.#d

Das tut höllisch weh . . .:c


Kannste mir glauben.:m


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Algon schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mal nachgemessen, ich bin ja gar kein Angler!!!



Rute zu kurz???


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Die Peta schießt sich mit solchen Kampagnen, meiner Meinung nach, selbst ab. Außenstehende amüsieren sich drüber: Habe nämlich den Link der Website ein paar nichtangelnden Bekannten gesendet, einer antwortete "Hehe, das erinnert mich an Kleinkinder im Kindergarten"

Und übrigens: Bei dem Quiz der Länge, wenn man da bei der Frage nach dem Angeln mit "Ja" antwortet, ist man sofort durchgefallen#d

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## olaf70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da sich das Niveau ja sowieso gerade knapp unter der Grasnarbe (oder Gürtellinie?) bewegt hätte ich noch einen Vorschlag.
Vielleicht sollte man im Anglerboard eine Umfrage bezüglich der Penisgröße der bundesdeutschen Angler starten. Natürlich in Relation mit der bevorzugten Rutenlänge.
Da müßten doch ruckzuck hunderttausende von Daten gesammelt werden können.

Mit dieser geradezu empirischen Meßreihe, meinetwegen noch im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen wie z.B. den Modelleisenbahn-Freunden, kann man die PETA-Strategen konfrontieren. Ich denke, da wird sich kein signifikanter Unterschied zum Bundesdurchschnitt ergeben.
Können die ihre Aussagen wissenschaftlich belegen? Oder war es wieder nur ein Werbegag auf Jürgen-Drews-Niveau? 
Und dann, liebe Freunde, muß die PETA die Hosen runterlassen, natürlich nur im übertragenen Sinne. Das einzige Problem, das ich sehe ist, daß viele Angler ein erhebliches Problem mit realistischen Einschätzung von Größen haben und dadurch die Meßreihe verfälscht wird.


----------



## Algon (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Algon
> 
> 
> Dann pass bloss auf ,dass du nicht drauftrittst.#d
> ...



ja, das passiert. 

Aja, wisst Ihr schon das bei den Kondomen (ich kaufe meine in Baumarkt) jetzt eine Prüfnummer drauf ist?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Achnee, woher wollt IHR das wissen, IHR rollt ja nie ganz drauf.


MfG 
Algon


----------



## -iguana (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem, das ich sehe ist, daß viele Angler ein erhebliches Problem mit realistischen Einschätzung von Größen haben und dadurch die Meßreihe verfälscht wird.


 
|muahah:Ich geh kaputt!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

So'n Fack, anscheinend bin ich Angler mit Leib und ....

Aber was haben meine Elektrowerkzeuge eigentlich mit diesem MickyMausBullshit zu tun, empfindet meine Kreissäge etwa auch Schmerzen?


----------



## Colophonius (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Man man  
Ich glaube das war das lustigste was ich heute gelesen habe   .

Ich glaube ich sollte mal wieder mit einem PETA-Sympathisanten reden, der bei mir in der Stufe ist  Das wäre sicherlich eine Diskussion auf hohem Niveau 

Edit:
Als ich das mit den "Superhirnen" gelesen habe, dachte ich erst, dass ich mich verlesen habe. Das kann doch nur ironisch sein, oder? ODER?!


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Southpark-Folge - darauf ein Fläschchen Hustensaft und raus mit der nächsten Kampagne!





PapaBear schrieb:


> Zu PETA Gibbet aber noch ganz andere South Park Folgen deren Inhalt ich aber nicht wiedergeben möchte|sagnix



http://www.southpark.de/alleEpisoden/808/?lang=


----------



## bacalo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ein gefundenes Fressen, nicht nur für Honeyball|supergri.


----------



## Boendall (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich kann dazu nur sagen:

http://www.ama-marketing.at/werbelinien/fleisch-und-fleischwaren/
(Spot ansehen) wurde auch von der Freundin bestätigt|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den Big-Game-Anglern aus? Ich mein die haben kurze Ruten, aber ein großes Boot/Yacht. Dafür fischen sie mit Mono, aber haben große Multirollen. Die kann man also in gar keine Schublade einordnen; die sind ja wirklich verratzt.


----------



## Elster1968 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> So'n Fack, anscheinend bin ich Angler mit Leib und ....
> 
> Aber was haben meine Elektrowerkzeuge eigentlich mit diesem MickyMausBullshit zu tun, empfindet meine Kreissäge etwa auch Schmerzen?


nope, aber sie kann schmerzen verursachen.
wie die und unser eins weiß gehen, ähm fahren wir mit Sportwagen und Kreissäge zum Angeln.
ist doch auch viel entspannter den Fischen an Ort und Stelle sofort den Kopf ab zu sägen


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199451

Ihr könnt nun abstimmen wie lang euer Pipimann ist.


----------



## olaf70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das mit den Elektrowerkzeugen auf der PETA-Seite habe ich nicht kapiert.
Kann mir das bitte mal einer erklären. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## NickAdams (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Wenn man in seinem Leben oder seiner Beziehung große Probleme hat, gefrustet oder gescheitert ist, so ist es eine beliebte Taktik, spektakuläre Manöver zu starten, um von sich selbst abzulenken, die Problematik mit Scheinproblemen zuzuschütten und/oder sich selbst etwas vorzulügen. 
Dafür eignet sich der Beitritt in eine radikale Organisation wie z.B. PETA bestens, den die Windmühlen, gegen die sie kämpfen, werden nie stehen bleiben. Die Leute, die hier mit pseudo-psychologischen Deutungen uns Angler angreifen, sollten besser vor der eigenen Haustür kehren und mit der gleichen Energie ihre wirklichen Probleme zu bewältigen versuchen. Außerdem erklärt ihre jämerliche Polemik nicht, warum Frauen angeln.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Criss81 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

ich glaub ich schick ner PETA Dame mal nen Foto mit beiden Ruten in der Hand und frag sie mal ob ich Komplexe haben muss und deshalb angeln geh . Na Spaß bei Seite. Unterstes Niveau und geht mir am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich schick ner PETA Dame mal nen Foto mit beiden Ruten in der Hand



Da besteht aber berechtigter Grund zur Annahme, dass es einen erheblichen Teil an weiblichen Überläuferinnen gibt und Peta ihre Ohneglieder verliert... |kopfkrat


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Das mit den Elektrowerkzeugen auf der PETA-Seite habe ich nicht kapiert.
> Kann mir das bitte mal einer erklären. Vielen Dank im Voraus.



Definition von PETA Anhängern/inen (Homopetaveggigrünspani):

Nutzloses Mitglied der Gemeinschaft, meist Studenten der Philosophie welche bereits den 20ten Anlauf hinter sich haben die Scheine für das erste Semester zu schaffen, oftmals, wen nicht gar immer, leidet der Homopetaveggigrünspani am chronischem Untervögelungssyndrom, meist in Kombination mit kompletter Unfähigkeit zu sozialen Handlungen. 

Sein Fokus liegt darin alle Homosapiens mittels Einsatz moderner Medien zum Veggigrünspaniismus zu konvertieren. Hierzu ist ihm jedes Mittel Recht. 

Demzufolge kan man aus dieser Annahme herleiten das ein Homopetaveggigrünspani ein feisterer Lügner/in ist als ein Angler oder Jäger, oftmals übertreffen sie sogar die Kombination beider zuvor genannten Gruppen. 

In den meisten Fällen sind die hanebüchenen Prosa des Homopetaveggigrünspani dazu in der Lage selbst einen gestandenen Seemansgarnspinner in Entsetzen und absolutes Staunen zu versetzen.

Elektrowerkzeuge gelten doch auch als Männerspielzeug


----------



## Criss81 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Definition von PETA Anhängern/inen (Homopetaveggigrünspani):
> 
> Nutzloses Mitglied der Gemeinschaft, meist Studenten der Philosophie welche bereits den 20ten Anlauf hinter sich haben die Scheine für das erste Semester zu schaffen, oftmals, wen nicht gar immer, leidet der Homopetaveggigrünspani am chronischem Untervögelungssyndrom, meist in Kombination mit kompletter Unfähigkeit zu sozialen Handlungen.
> 
> ...



hehe...der war gut und böse zugleich :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Criss81 schrieb:


> hehe...der war gut und böse zugleich :m



Habs nochmals editiert


----------



## raubangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Geile Kampagne von PETA.
Hut ab vor deren Werbeabteilung.


----------



## slowhand (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Habe mir vor einigen Wochen eine 7-Meter-Stellfischrute gekauft...|kopfkrat

Ach ja, in Thüringen soll eine Bratwurst geplatzt sein! Direkt neben einem Sack Reis, der wohl umgekippt ist...|gaehn:


----------



## Hellge (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Sehr schön, Peta!
 Was nützt mir ein Riesenpenis, wenn ich vor lauter Blutleere im Kopf ohnmächtig werde? Das schafft selbst das größte Herz nicht.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Wir haben wenigstens frische Luft bei unserem Hobby, bei denen macht sich ja anscheinend Sauerstoffmangel im Gehirn breit...
Aber gut wenn man so armselig ist und keine Hobbys hat,auch gut...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns alle nackt vor das Peta Büro stellen?


----------



## olaf70 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

@Denni Lo
Viele Dank für deine ausführlichen Infos.
So,so Elektrowerkzeuge sind also "Männerspielzeuge".
Sportwagen,Yachten und 18jährige blonde Friseusen, alles Männerspielzeuge, in Ordnung. Ich kann auch die Kritik der Peta am Angeln und meiner Penisgröße, wenn schon nicht gutheißen, aber wenigstens nachvollziehen.
Aber verdammt, wir leben im Jahr 2010 und sind auf dem Weg zum Mars und ich soll auf meinen Elektrohobel verzichten? Niemals!!
Mannomann, die wissen wie man sich unbeliebt macht!

@Gründler
Ich bin ein klein wenig enttäuscht, daß du die Umfrage im Bereich "Anglerlatein" eingestellt hast. War bestimmt nur ein Versehen. Aber besser wie nix.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Und deren vorzeige xyz Promi der hat sich seine Wampe auch nur mit Blumen angefressen....



Wo bei wir dann beim Thema kleine Rute wären.
Der Fette Promi hat doch sein Rütchen schon ewig und drei Tage nicht mehr gesehen   Das spricht dann eher für den Typ Eisrutenangler :g

Ich hingegen sehe meine Rute bei jedem Ansitz in voller Pracht, so wie der Hersteller sie geschaffen hat  |wavey:

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Eruzione (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

servus,

ich geh für´s leben gern angeln, besitze auch elektrowerkzeuge - habe aber (zumindest im nebenfach) philosophie studiert... muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, zumindest potentiell "peta"-gefährdet zu sein...ich mag doch aber lieber fleisch als gras...;+

mfg denny


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Eruzione schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich geh für´s leben gern angeln, besitze auch elektrowerkzeuge - habe aber (zumindest im nebenfach) philosophie studiert... muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, zumindest potentiell "peta"-gefährdet zu sein...ich mag doch aber lieber fleisch als gras...;+
> 
> mfg denny



Die Voraussetzung war ja 20 Semester die Scheine fürs erste zu machen


----------



## Eruzione (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzung war ja 20 Semester die Scheine fürs erste zu machen



servus,

puh, gut - dann bin ich raus...hatte alle in der regelstudienzeit...

mfg denny


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> @Gründler
> Ich bin ein klein wenig enttäuscht, daß du die Umfrage im Bereich "Anglerlatein" eingestellt hast. War bestimmt nur ein Versehen. Aber besser wie nix.


 

Vieleicht ist ja nen mod lieb und verschiebt sie,nein war kein versehen,sonst kommen wieder AB'ler die sich aufregen was das mit Angeln zu tun hat und wie man nur kann.....
aber alles muss man sich auch nicht gefallen lassen,völliger blödsinn gegen Angler wird mit Humor Spaß und blödsinn in rechnung gestellt.

#h


----------



## DJTMichel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://api.ning.com/files/0BMS2nOqf...weVSG38ZRQXAGOvB5opNg8UcrHUMElsWd/1899098.jpg


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Laut "PETA" werden die fische von uns übrigens aufgespiest. 
Das is echt lächerlich, aber hier kommen echt schöne Beiträge zustande.
gruss scorp


----------



## Algon (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Untervögelungssyndrom


 
ich glaub das habe ich auch......;+


MfG Algon


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

@PETA Wo ist der Bus...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
mit den Kindern,die das interessiert?


Armselig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

> Untervögelungssyndrom

Das Wort hat echt Poten*z*ial, sozusagen Unwort des Jahres! 

google hat es auch schon von hier erfaßt.

Und bitte mal alle diese rote Zeile ihre Beiträge kopieren #h , damit der primäre Pfad aufgrund des google High-Ranking hier hin verweist: :g

PETA: Männlichkeits-Kampagne - Haben Angler kurze Ruten?


----------



## gründler (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Algon schrieb:


> ich glaub das habe ich auch......;+
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Must mal in nähe Tschechien Urlaub machen oder in richtung wo der Reissack der dauernd umfällt herkommt,dann vergeht das wieder |rolleyes#h


----------



## Che_ck_er (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Der coolste ist einfach : 

Käpt'n Tofu

siehe: http://www.peta.de/web/10_gruende_keinen.525.html
letzter Grund:m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @PETA Wo ist der Bus...
> .
> .
> 
> ...



... nee nee lass da mal die Kinder aus'm Spiel.
Kinder sind leicht zu beeinflussen. Da  essen am Ende 50% kein Fleisch mehr. Wenn es ganz schlimm kommt, tragen sie irgendwann Birkenstocklatschen und behaupten sie seien Tierschützer bzw Tierrechtler.   |wavey:


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das kann nur Untervögelungssyndrom sein wenn man schon einen Käpn Tofu erfindet!


----------



## PapaBear (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ja sichi Käptn Tofu Knusperstäbchen. Hat denen noch keiner erklärt das Tofu aussieht und schmeckt wie Fensterkitt?
Sorry aber mein Essen muß erstens Eltern und zweitens am besten noch einen Namen gehabt haben.


----------



## flasha (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Warum ignoriert man diese Kampagnen nicht einfach?! Ohne das Board hier wüsste ICH darüber nichts. Gibt interessantere Dinge im Leben... 

Außerdem kommt es nicht auf die Länge der Rute an, sondern auf die Technik


----------



## Vechs (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Liebe Peta,

was soll ich nur tun, ich würde euch gern unterstützen aber nach 20 Tagen nur Käpt´n Tofu essen bin ich einfach zu schwach. Ich habe ein moralisches Problem. Ich angel Fische. Dieses grausame tierverachtende Prozedere will ich nun sein lassen, aber was dann?
Fange ich heute einen Hecht, so ist dieser aus dem Teich. Wäre ich an diesem Tag nicht angeln gegangen würde der Hecht weitere 5 Jahre leben und täglich andere Fische fressen. Diese armen kleinen wehrlosen Fische haben keine Chance dem gierigen Hecht zu entkommen, schlimmer noch teils lebendig gefressen zu werden sehen die kleinen Fische ihrem Ende endgegen. Was mache ich denn nun? Gehe ich angeln oder soll ich dafür verantwortlich sein dass jahrelang kleine Fische ums Leben kommen.

viele Grüße
ein potentieller Birkenstockträger


----------



## bacalo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an das erste Mal. 
Denke, jeder kann sich an das erste Mal erinnern. 
Das erste Mal, ich war gerade sieben geworden, tat ich es mit einer honiggelben Sportex.
O.K., die Rute war nur 2,40 m, aber ich ja erst sieben.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

na du jerkst dein Ding ja hoffentlich nicht


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

oder damit andere^^


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



flasha schrieb:


> Warum ignoriert man diese Kampagnen nicht einfach?! Ohne das Board hier wüsste ICH darüber nichts.


ganz meine Meinung:


Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> über solche Platzpatronen sollte man so  wenig Worte wie möglich verlieren - am besten mit Nichtbeachtung  strafen


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



bacalo schrieb:


> Ein gefundenes Fressen, nicht nur für Honeyball|supergri.


Theoretisch könnte ich hier bei jedem zweiten bis dritten Beitrag zuschlagen...


*aber die sind alle sooooo guuuuuut*






Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Homopetaveggigrünspani


Mein persönliches Favoritenposting !!!! :vik: 




Eruzione schrieb:


> ich mag doch aber lieber fleisch als gras...;+


kommt auf die Reihenfolge an... |rolleyes:m


----------



## esox_105 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

... wie ist es eigentlich um die angelnde Damenwelt und die Rutenlänge bestellt, haben sich die Schlauköpfe auch dazu geäußert?

... oder gibt es überhaupt keine angelnde Frauen, die Sportwagen fahren und Stammkunden in Baumärkten sind?


----------



## Eruzione (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

servus,

hängt diese veggi-geschichte auch mit den rezeotoren zusammen...

hab das eben auf der page von den spinnern gefunden...

"Genau dies erleben Fische, die gut ausgebildete *Schmerzrezeotoren* besitzen, wenn sie für den Sport am Haken zappeln."

mfg denny


----------



## lollo_svo (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

sind denn die alle voll bescheuert??!!!???!
wenn ihnen die argumente ausgehen muss man halt so kommen!
immer wieder was neues schwachsinniges das sie in die presse kommen!!! nur haben sie nicht bedacht, dass der großteil der hobbyfischer auch darauf achten das der fischbestand geregelt und auch gefördert wird! so jetzt muss ich noch was los werden: mit dem ganzen tofu-soja fresserei haben die konsumenten dieser lebensmittel nicht bedacht das für die sojaproduktion 1000e von hektar regenwald abgeholzt werden nur um den sojabedarf in europa zu decken!!! es ist keine lösung total auf fisch und fleich zu verzichten, sondern es bei produzenten zu kaufen die die produktion auf nachhaltigkeit aufbauen! man muss die unterstützen die es richtig machen und nicht komplett verzichten! DAS IST EINE LÖSUNG!!!#q
außerdem geh ich gerne ans wasser um meine verbuttete männlichkeit zu fördern, nicht weil ich die natur genieße, mir ein lecker abendessen zu fangen, freunde zu treffen, abzuschalten vom stressigen alltag um energie zu tanken, usw. 

bam oida!!!!!


----------



## --BassQ-- (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Egal was man eingibt, wenn man Angler ist hat man ne kleine Rute. Irgendwie lächerlich und sehr schwach gemacht.

Nun ich finde Tierschutz auch wichtig jedoch sind das ja schon richtige Fanatiker und dem kann ich nichts abgewinnen. Nach dem Angler die Tierbesitzer, denn sie Leben ja in Gefangenschaft, oder werden missbraucht was Ihrer Natur nicht entspricht (z.B. Reiten). 

Natur/Tierschutz ja aber bitte Intiligent.


----------



## Matz3 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das ist doch ein Scherz oder ?|kopfkrat
Muss ich jetzt mit meinen Bologneseruten ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?|bigeyes

Übrigens stammt das Wort"Vegetarier"aus dem indianischen und bedeudet übersetzt soviel wie "zu blöd zum jagen"... und
wenn's mal kein Fleisch mehr gibt,esse ich halt Vegetarier...|supergri

nix für ungut,schöner Trööt.


Grüsse Matze


----------



## flasha (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://img834.*ih.us/img834/7726/unbenanntixx.jpg


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Matz3 schrieb:


> wenn's mal kein Fleisch mehr gibt,esse ich halt Vegetarier...|supergri



Mache ich schon lange...





_***Beim nächsten Bild bitte Forenregeln zum Urheberrecht beachten, besten Dank sagt die Moderation!***_


----------



## HunterKS (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

achja funny, ich hab gedacht das wärn scherz oder sowas..köstlich


----------



## MikeJJ (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Che_ck_er schrieb:


> Der coolste ist einfach :
> 
> Käpt'n Tofu
> 
> ...




köstlich  !

Punkt 5 : Fische sind clever 

wir sollten den Fischen einfach "bei fuß" und "platz" beibringen dann brauchen wir auch nicht mehr diese bösen Haken zu benutzen


----------



## schadstoff (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*





Ohne die wär das Leben doch nur halb so Lustig 



:m
Liebe Grüsse ..ein Peta "Witzeecke" Fan


----------



## Gummischuh (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



> Punkt 5 : Fische sind clever
> 
> wir sollten den Fischen einfach "bei fuß" und "platz" beibringen dann brauchen wir auch nicht mehr diese bösen Haken zu benutzen



Jo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0NRx7S4JCQ


----------



## BlankyB (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Meint ihr man könnte die verklagen? Ist doch irgendwo beleidigend und diskriminierend, Kinder können die Seita ja auch sehen.

gruß Blanky


----------



## Matz3 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



BlankyB schrieb:


> Meint ihr man könnte die verklagen? Ist doch irgendwo beleidigend und diskriminierend, Kinder können die Seita ja auch sehen.
> 
> gruß Blanky





Ich glaub da stehn wir drüber..oder halt doch grössere Ruten ums Klischee zu erfüllen.|kopfkrat


----------



## BlankyB (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Gelacht habe ich trotzdem und ich kann die Behauptung nicht bestätigen - klar dass Eisangler bei der Kälte ne ganz kleine Rute haben.
Bei mir ist es anders, meine Rute ist 4m lang, aber nur weil ich mir regelmäßig schwere Bleie ranhänge. Meine Freundin hilft mir sogar dabei wenn wir am Strand unserem gemeinsamen Hobby nachgehen und wenns richtig stürmisch zugeht nehm ich sogar Krallenbleie damit die Spannung nicht flöten geht. Nachts leuchtet bei mir sogar die Spitze, dann seh ich auch den kleinsten zupfer.
Ich denke schon dass so mancher nichtangler sich auch so ein Leben wünscht.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Gondoschir (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



BlankyB schrieb:


> meine Rute ist 4m lang, aber nur weil ich mir regelmäßig schwere Bleie ranhänge. Meine Freundin hilft mir sogar dabei wenn wir am Strand unserem gemeinsamen Hobby nachgehen und wenns richtig stürmisch zugeht nehm ich sogar Krallenbleie damit die Spannung nicht flöten geht. Nachts leuchtet bei mir sogar die Spitze, dann seh ich auch den kleinsten zupfer.



Nicht zu vergessen, der intelligente Bissanzeiger...
Je fester der Biss - umso lauter das akustische Signal... :m


----------



## ffm6 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Bin mal ganz ehrlich, manchmal lese ich im Büro im Board.
Heute haben wir,Chef und 21 Mitarbeiter gemeinsam gelesen, danke für diese Aktion.Ab heute kenne ich meine Mitarbeiter von einer ganz anderen Seite, teilweise haben Leute Tränen laufen lassen, a) über die Aktion und b) über Einträge hier.(da waren richtig gute dabei, wie das mit dem Darm und Dose)
Danke mein Team ist hoch motiviert, morgen lesen wir auf der Seite von Pe.., weiter. Ich habe schon Badetücher ins Auto gelegt, Torfo usw... Wieder ein Tag zum schreien.
Achso spende ich jetzt Geld für die Aktion oder machen die das wieder freiwillig ? Das Leben kann neben angeln auch schön sein. Man ist der klein, aber flink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snofla (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

naja liebe Peta..................

lieber nen kurzen der spritzt als nen langen der tropft.....|supergri #h


----------



## Peter51 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Irgendwie fühle ich mich sexistisch angegriffen, wenn man sowas über Frauen schreibt und veröffentlicht, folgt eine Klage.

Wir zwei, mein Teil und ich, sind mit dem existierendem Zustand bisher immer zufrieden gestellt worden, egal wie.


----------



## Zoddl (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich habe die bitterböse Befürchtung, das es sich bei der Aktion gar nicht gegen das Angeln gehen soll... und dabei ist es doch so offensichtlich:

PETA ist ja seit jeher gegen den Missbrauch von Tieren zu jedweder "Lustbefriedigung". Kann es nicht sein, das PETA (Männer) auch einfach nur den "Missbrauch" der weltweit sehr häufig vorkommenden, sogenannten Hosenschlange (oder auch liebevoll Büchsenstacheltierchen genannt) ebenfalls verbietet??? Im Gegensatz zum Tango... quatsch Tangapfläumchen, das ist Obst und damit genießbar!

Man überlege sich, seit Jahren rennen marodierende Horden nackter PETA Frauen quer durch Deutschland! Die wollen doch irgendwas damit bezwecken? Gegen Pelzträger sagen sie... dabei ist doch in den letzten Jahren die Intimrasur wirklich in Mode gekommen und stark verbreitet??? 

Das bei dem HomepageTest Angler scheinbar ein "grosses Problem" haben, würd ich jetzt nicht nur auf ihre meterlangen beringte Stecken... ähh... unberingte Stangen... uhhh ... steifen Ruten ... ohh mann... also auf ihre Angeln, ja ihre Handangeln mein ich doch... zurückführen.
Angler sind vielmehr aufgrund ihres zeitintensiven Hobbys einfach problematisch in Bezug auf die Problemlösung zur Einschränkung/Eliminierung der problembehafteten Horden eben jener genannten nackten Frauenhorden. Nach jahrelangem Entzug des gequälten Büchsenstacheltierchens und der ebensolang fruchtlos verlaufenden Forschung auf dem Gebiet der Fernbefruchtung... oder eben Bestäubung der Blumenkinder, wollen die einfach nicht stundenlang auf Posen schauen. Oder einfach nur mal eben nen Rütchen in der Hand halten! Ich glaub die wollen ... einfach nur mal so richtig dolle lieb sein. Also richtig lieb... so öhnlich wie Rute und Futteral eben. 

Und die Sache mit dem Sportwagen und dem Elektrowerkzeug ist ebenfalls schnell erklärt. Der Sportwagen ist ganz trivial dazu da, auf dem Beifahrersitz(!!!) nicht blöd vor den Freundinnen auszusehen. ...blöd nur, dass ein Angelauto ja eigentlich auch ein Sportwagen ist!? So gewissermassen eigentlich.
Das Elektrowerkzeug vermute ich mal bezieht sich auf Batteriebetriebene Geräte. Muss ja nicht immer gleich Steck und Dosen Elektrizität sein, da ja da auch immer die Schafe vorm Kernkraftwerk mitverstrahlt werden. Oder Vögel zu Tausenden... MOMENT... MILLIARDEN Tonnen von Stück durch Windkrafträder angesaugt und erschlagen werden, wie häufig auf den Fotos gar nicht richtig zu sehen ist. Dann lieber Batterien! Denn kein Mann schafft es auch nur ansatzweise, deren Entzug (s.o.) quasi am Stück zu befriedigen. Da sag ich jetzt auch nicht um welche Vibratoren es sich bei diesen Werkzeugen handeln könnte. Also welche Werkzeuge die da meinen, wollt ich sagen.

Ich sach mal... da hab ich als Angler aber kein Problem damit, bei dem Test ziemlich beschissen abzuschneiden. Denn bevor ich Sex mit so nem Grünfutter - Bohnekraut - Gestänge (ausser mit Ohropax  ) hab, geh ich doch lieber mit meiner Rute zum See und poppe ... oder wobbel dort ne Runde! Aber nur unter uns... manchmal mach ich sogar beides!


----------



## olaf70 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Mich würde mal Interessieren wie die Struktur der Petra-Mitglieder(?) aussieht. In Bezug auf Alter und Geschlecht.
Nach dem Lesen dieser PR-Aktion werde ich den Verdacht nicht, daß es überwiegend 13jährige Teenager sein müßten ("Penis!.....Hi,hi,hi") oder, daß es sich hierbei wenigstens um die Hauptzielgruppe handelt. 
Solche polarisierenden Aktionen werden doch nur gestartet, damit wenigstens ab und zu mal jemand deren Web-Seite besucht. 
Mist, habe ich ja gestern auch gemacht!!
Na ja, auch egal. Ich hau mir erstmal ein paar Eier(!) mit ordentlich Speck in die Pfanne. Das vertreibt die negativen Energien.


----------



## Pargo Man (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

PETA, da hast Du Dir ja ein deftiges Eigentor geschossen...
#d
Gerade die Artikelblase und Worthülsen unter "Anglerlatein" sind schon jahrzehntelang recherchiert und widerlegt.

Fairness und Hege sind der Hintergrund u.a. auch der deutschen Sportfischerei. Jeder "Mit Schein" musste buckeln und büffeln, um Zulassung zur Angelei und somit Hinnahme des Tötens von Wirbeltieren eindringlich überlegen zu können, bevor's ans Wasser geht. Die deutschen Sportfischer sind ein denkbar schlecht gewähltes Ziel intriganter Hasstiraden, lieber PETA; da gibt's wirklich weichere Ziele.
#d

Dahergelaufene PETA-Journalie muss schon weiter ausholen, als sich denn nur auf die Standard-Vorurteile zu stürzen, um (... wie mich) abgebrühte Salzbuckel mit deren Intoleranz zu piesacken. |krach:

#c
Null Ahnung und noch schlechtere Recherche, lieber PETA! Setzen: Sechs!

Ach ja, lieber PETA: 
Um meine Potenz macht Euch bitte keine Sorgen: ich ess ja genügend Fisch! Meine vier kernigen Kinder im übrigen auch!!!
:m


----------



## Tigersclaw (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

u made my day 

Ich versteh nur nicht wieso die PETA so ne Aktion startet. ich mein es beweisst wie kurzsichtig und fadenscheinig einige denken.

denken wir mal die Kampagne zu ende:

Peta meint Angler hätten kurze "Pullermänner" und deshalb weniger Erfolg bei frauen. --> Weniger erfolg bei frauen bedeutet weniger biologische fitness, also weniger nachkommen.--> Weniger Nachkommen auf lange Sicht bedeutet die Angler sterben aus oder zumindest ihr "einfluß" lässt immer mehr nach. Also wieso dann die Aktion hier?

Wir sollten dankbar sein, das PETA uns sooo die augen geöffnet hat. Jetzt wissen wir woran wir arbeiten müssen. 

"angler der welt vermehret euch" 

claw


----------



## Gondoschir (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Pargo Man schrieb:


> Meine vier kernigen Kinder



Alter Schwede... #r
Hast Du keinen Fernseher??? |kopfkrat
Dann brauchst Du unbedingt ein zweites Hobby... |sagnix


----------



## Algon (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

das ist doch alles ein alter Hut, aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch immer meine "Racing Pump" im angelkoffer dabei.

http://www.amazon.de/Orion-556700-Penispumpe-Racing-Pump/dp/B000W6ZL1K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1284023632&sr=8-3


MfG Algon


----------



## Gondoschir (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Algon schrieb:


> das ist doch alles ein alter Hut, aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch immer meine "Racing Pump" im angelkoffer dabei.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Orion-556700-Penispumpe-Racing-Pump/dp/B000W6ZL1K/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1284023632&sr=8-3
> 
> ...



Das wird auch eine meiner nächsten Anschaffungen sein. Im Moment muss ich die geflochtene immer noch mit dem Mund durch den Sbiro saugen. Doch damit ist bald Schluss...


----------



## Algon (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Das wird auch eine meiner nächsten Anschaffungen sein. Im Moment muss ich die geflochtene immer noch mit dem Mund durch den Sbiro saugen. Doch damit ist bald Schluss...



UND!!!! Man könnte untermaßige Aale auf Maß bringen....|kopfkrat

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Dann brauchst Du unbedingt ein zweites Hobby... |sagnix



Genau!!! Wie wärs mit Jagen :m?!!


----------



## sonstwer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hey Leute!

Was ich bisher hier gelesen habe liegt auf dem gleichen Niveau wir diese peta-Kampagne. Haben wir das denn nötig?
Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit ein paar Fakten über den Verein?
Klar, Tierschutz ist gut und wichtig. Die Menschen davon zu überzeugen, daß dort noch Handlungsbedarf herrscht, erst recht. Aber sollte man wirklich den Mund aufmachen, wenn man sich selber der Tierquälerei und des Tötens aus niedrigen Motiven befleißigt?
Schaut mal selber nach:

http://www.petatotettiere.de

Was sagt ihr denn dazu? #q

Gruß, frank


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Peta....Gaehn....Weiß eigentlich einer was mit diesem Sack Reis in China passiert ist?
> 
> Update: Die HP hat mich allerdings doch unterhalten




Ja ich http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=130145&d=1268556408  und so denke ich über diese radikalen Spendensammler die immer wieder durch ihre Kampagnen zur Erheiterung beitragen. 
Wie sagte meine Oma: "Spinner darf es ruhig geben, all zu ernst sollte man sie aber nicht nehmen"


----------



## gründler (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Genau!!! Wie wärs mit Jagen :m?!!


 

Ein schönes Hobby was dich Natur anders sehen läßt.

Aber da kommen leute sägen dir leitern an,wollen dich anzeigen,drohen dir mit Mord,schmeißen sich auf das Wild und wollen es verarzten usw usw,also noch ne nummer kranker wie beim Angeln.

Hinzu kommt mit nen Jagdschein in der heutigen Welt stehst Du mit 1 Bein schon im Knast (das heißt absolute Disziplin in sachen Straftaten Saufen Gewalt....).

Aber wir begrüßen jeden Jungjäger der sich ernsthaft damit auseinander setzen will und nicht nur des Ballern wegens,dann ist es das falsche Hobby.



lg#h


----------



## Gondoschir (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Genau!!! Wie wärs mit Jagen :m?!!



Jagen halte ich nicht als angemessen. Den Part soll ja schon die Bundeswehr übernehmen...

http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news/sz/de/altenkirchen/2/artikel/95/panzer-gegen-wildschweine.html

Aber vielleicht kann er sich noch als Reservist eintragen lassen. Was für Wildschweine gut ist, muss für Kormorane nicht schlecht sein... |kopfkrat


----------



## Gondoschir (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Dass man nen Angler angeblich an der kurzen Rute erkennt, ist ja nun bekannt.
Aber woran erkennt man denn den typischen Peta-Aktivisten??? |kopfkrat

http://www.toonpool.com/user/116/files/eier_aus_bodenhaltung_95715.jpg


----------



## Werner1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hallo,

ich bin wahrlich kein Freund der PETA, aber eins muss ich denen bescheinigen: eine gute Marketingabteilung

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Jagen halte ich nicht als angemessen. Den Part soll ja schon die Bundeswehr übernehmen...
> 
> http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/news/sz/de/altenkirchen/2/artikel/95/panzer-gegen-wildschweine.html
> 
> Aber vielleicht kann er sich noch als Reservist eintragen lassen. Was für Wildschweine gut ist, muss für Kormorane nicht schlecht sein... |kopfkrat


Das wärs noch... 

Ich hätte zwar nicht gegen gehabt als ich noch gedient habe aber das wäre unmöglich gewesen, zumindest aus aktueller Sicht. Klasse Nummer als ZfrS nem Wildschwein eine verpassen... 7,62x51 NATO hat mehr Wumms als 10,3x60R


----------



## TJ. (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Was ich mich immer Frage glauben die ihren Sch.. selber?
Eigentlich dürften die ja garnichts machen nicht das sie noch irgendwelche ameisen im Garten zertreten oder gar einen Käfer.
Autofahren muss sowieso Tabu sein weil da kann man ja nicht sehn was man tötet.

Zum Thema angeln.
Ist es nicht sinnvoller eigene resourcen zu nutzen anstatt Fische in anderen gegenden der welt zu entnehmen?
Ein angler der seinen Fisch selber frisch verwertet tut ein vielfaches mehr für den Umweltschutz als jemand der seine Tomaten aus Holland Kauft oder sonnstwas.

*Das beste sind immer diese Studien in Auftrag gegeben von Peta um ihre eigenen interessen in den vordergrund zu stellen hat sowas ähnliches nicht auch Hitler mit seiner Probaganda betrieben.*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rheophilius (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hallo,

die Kiste ist doch ganz einfach:

wer nicht sachlich und faktenbasiert diskutieren kann und im Diskurs nur Erfolge erzielen kann, in dem die Gegenpartei denunziert wird, gibt sich selbst der Lächerlichkeit preis. Wo ist eigentlich die angesprochene (zitiert wird sie ja nicht einmal, weder inhaltlich noch als Quelle an sich) Studie, auf der dieses Kasperletheater basiert? Mit etwas Suchen findet man sie - nur, wieso wird nicht formal korrekt die Primärquelle angegeben? Weil Seriösität grundsätzlich nicht ins Konzeopt von PeTA passt?

Zudem stellt sich die Frage, wie die These damit vereinbar ist, dass viele Angler das Hobby bereits praepubertär beginnen und wieso auch Frauen Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum ich als Angler immer die Spammails wegen Penisverlängerung bekomme................


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

...und vor allem von wem !!! :m


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin wahrlich kein Freund der PETA, aber eins muss ich denen bescheinigen: eine gute Marketingabteilung
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich anders wenn die Marketingabteilung wirklich gut wäre dann müssten sie nicht solch radikale Wege beschreiten um im Gespräch zu bleiben. Selbst Nichtangler und Jäger finden diese Hetzkampagne gegen Menschen nicht gut.

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss ich endlich, warum ich als Angler immer die Spammails wegen Penisverlängerung bekomme................



Nene die bekommst du weil du auf den Mädelsseiten bist Thomas, glaube mir ich weiß wovon ich rede


Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich bin Macho, geh nur auf "Männerseiten"...
Was soll ich auf Seiten für Mädels???


----------



## Friedfischschreck (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Peta ist nichts weiter als ein ganz großer KINDERGARTEN :m

Aber eins muss man den Leuten lassen. In Sachen niveauloser und erheiternder Studien sind die Jungs bzw. Mädchen ganz vorne mit dabei.



P.s. Dass Mören und Bananen bei Peta ganz oben auf dem Speißeplan stehen, erklärt sich ja von selbst... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



> P.s. Dass Mören und Bananen bei Peta ganz oben auf dem Speißeplan stehen, erklärt sich ja von selbst...


Der war auch gut ;-)))


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin Macho, geh nur auf "Männerseiten"...
> Was soll ich auf Seiten für Mädels???



Das erklärt alles:k


Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das sagt doch alles:Laut der überprüften Stellungnahme von PETA-USA bezüglich der Finanzen erhält die Organisation pro Jahr zum Stand vom 31. Juli 2005 von der Öffentlichkeit mehr als 25 Millionen Dollar. Fast 85 Prozent des Betriebsbudget wurde unmittelbar für die jeweiligen Aktionen ausgegeben: 10,83 Prozent für wohltätige Zwecke sowie 4,18 Prozent für die Geschäftsführung und die jeweiligen Aktionen. 53 Prozent der Angestellten verdienen zwischen 14.560 und 27.999 Dollar; 32 Prozent zwischen 28.000 und 38.499 Dollar und 15 Prozent mehr als 38.500. Ingrid Newkirk verdiente in ihrem Amt als Vorsitzende von PETA im Jahr 2005 insgesamt 32.000. Dollar. Alle Zahlen beziehen sich auf PETA in den USA.

Das Amtsgericht Stuttgart verurteilte daraufhin die Organisation aufgrund dieser Aktion wegen Volksverhetzung. _„Was Sie hier gemacht haben, hat nicht nur den guten Geschmack, sondern auch die Grenze des Strafrechts überschritten“_, so der Amtsrichter.
 In mehreren Entscheidungen des Landgerichts Berlin und des Kammergerichts aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005 wurde PETA die Verbreitung der Plakate rechtskräftig untersagt. Die Gleichsetzung von Holocaustopfern mit Tieren vor dem Hintergrund des Menschenbildes des Grundgesetzes erscheine willkürlich; die Erniedrigung der abgebildeten Menschen werde im Interesse der von PETA für richtig gehaltenen Ziele instrumentalisiert.
 Mit Beschluss vom 20. Februar 2009 nahm das  die gegen diese Entscheidungen gerichtete Verfassungsbeschwerde von PETA nicht zur Entscheidung an. Insbesondere sei die Bewertung des Kammergerichts nicht zu beanstanden, dass _„ein kategorialer Unterschied zwischen menschlichem, würdebegabtem Leben und den Belangen des Tierschutzes“_ bestehe und _„die Kampagne des Beschwerdeführers als eine Bagatellisierung und Banalisierung des Schicksals der Holocaustopfer“_ darstelle. Darin liege eine Beeinträchtigung des allgemeinen Persönlichkeitsrechts, dem hier ein _„Vorrang vor der Meinungsfreiheit“_ eingeräumt werde.[13] PETA kündigte daraufhin an, gegen diesen Beschluss Klage vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof zu erheben.[14]


und das noch:http://petatotettiere.de/petasdirtysecret.cfm

Quelle: Wikipedia

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Namenloser (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Können wir denen nicht ne Pakung rethalin geben und gut ist.


----------



## Brikz83 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Gerald1 schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles:Laut der überprüften Stellungnahme von PETA-USA bezüglich der Finanzen erhält die Organisation pro Jahr zum Stand vom 31. Juli 2005 von der Öffentlichkeit mehr als 25 Millionen Dollar. Fast 85 Prozent des Betriebsbudget wurde unmittelbar für die jeweiligen Aktionen ausgegeben: 10,83 Prozent für wohltätige Zwecke sowie 4,18 Prozent für die Geschäftsführung und die jeweiligen Aktionen. 53 Prozent der Angestellten verdienen zwischen 14.560 und 27.999 Dollar; 32 Prozent zwischen 28.000 und 38.499 Dollar und 15 Prozent mehr als 38.500. Ingrid Newkirk verdiente in ihrem Amt als Vorsitzende von PETA im Jahr 2005 insgesamt 32.000. Dollar. Alle Zahlen beziehen sich auf PETA in den USA.
> 
> Das Amtsgericht Stuttgart verurteilte daraufhin die Organisation aufgrund dieser Aktion wegen Volksverhetzung. _„Was Sie hier gemacht haben, hat nicht nur den guten Geschmack, sondern auch die Grenze des Strafrechts überschritten“_, so der Amtsrichter.
> In mehreren Entscheidungen des Landgerichts Berlin und des Kammergerichts aus den Jahren 2004 und 2005 wurde PETA die Verbreitung der Plakate rechtskräftig untersagt. Die Gleichsetzung von Holocaustopfern mit Tieren vor dem Hintergrund des Menschenbildes des Grundgesetzes erscheine willkürlich; die Erniedrigung der abgebildeten Menschen werde im Interesse der von PETA für richtig gehaltenen Ziele instrumentalisiert.
> ...


 
Stell hier bloß nicht solche links rein, sonst platz mir der Ar*** beim lesen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich kann nur sagen das der liebe Gott allen Männern insgesamt 2 Meter
gegeben hat.... 
wäre ich ein Stück kleiner könnte ich auf 3 Beinen stehen


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin Macho, geh nur auf "Männerseiten"...
> Was soll ich auf Seiten für Mädels???



Stricken lernen, ist doch klar.


----------



## olaf70 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da hats Millionen von Jahren gedauert bis der Mensch an der Spitze der Nahrungskette steht und dann sowas...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

PETA ?????Hmm.. Da war doch mal was...ach ja,ca. 15000 aus Kostengründen eingeschläferte Tiere zwischen 1998 und 2005,div.Anklagen und Verurteilungen in den USA sowie in Europa.
Das "ethic" im Kürzel entbehrt somit jeglicher Grundlage !
Billige Polemik und Grenzwert überschreitende Propaganda
PETA-*P*ropaganda*E*inheit*T*otalitärer*A*rroganz


----------



## Gerald1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Stell hier bloß nicht solche links rein, sonst platz mir der Ar*** beim lesen.



Dann lies es bei der nächsten Petaversammlung Brikz so hätten dann alle was davon #h

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da uns die "Veggi-Starter-Kitverkäufer" ja immer voll auf die Schaufel nehmen wollen, frag ich mich grad ob wir das auch dürfen.


In Form von:








Gruß Toxe


----------



## Hades13 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Nichts zu danken gerne, ich wusste doch das du was mit denen zu tun haben musst 

Gruß


----------



## stream-and-jerk (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Ich fand PETA auch vor dieser Aktion schon niveaulos (das ewige Rumlungern in der Stadt, um den Bettlern den Platz streitig zu machen). Das kommt halt dabei raus, wenn man denkt, der Burger kommt ja vom "goldenen M". Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, wie man mit Lederschuhen Kampagnen gegen Tierquälerei verkauft.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2ixsy8mNIk

Ab Minute 1:20


----------



## ollidi (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da fällt mir nur diese Seite  zu ein. :m


----------



## Sterni01 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



stream-and-jerk schrieb:


> ...wie man mit Lederschuhen Kampagnen gegen Tierquälerei verkauft.





Evtl. war es ja das Leder von an Altersschwäche verstorbenen indischen Kühen ???
Trinken Peta - Leutchen eigentlich Kuhmilch ?
Brauchen sie ja auch nicht ! 
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article3222414/Indien-bringt-Kuh-Urin-als-Getraenk-auf-den-Markt.html

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Also mir hats ja jetzt beim lesen die Sprache verschlagen und das kommt selten vor! ;+

Wenn ich nun alles schreib was ich denk werd ich sicher verwarnt deshalb nur soviel, der Verein steht jetzt ganz oben auf der Liste bei mir! Hoffentlich treff ich mal paar so Blinsen aber dann|bla:...
Ich hab ja schon viel Dünnpfiff gehöhrt gesehen, gelesen und eventuel auch schon geschrieben aber das is ja nicht nur das Letzte das is ja das Allerletzte!

Naja, in Punkt fünf von PeTA in den einem Link stand ja auch das Fische nicht nur clever sind sondern auch Werzeuge benutzen, deshalb komm ich den Typen entgegen! Sobald der erste Fisch mit ner Flex oder nen Seidenschneider kommt und mir meine Montage oder nen Haken durchzwickt hör ich auf zu angeln. Versprochen!|krach:

mfg


----------



## Nolfravel (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Zitat:  Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.





Häschenfang oder wie?


----------



## Peter51 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Zitat:  Auch Frösche, Hasen und Hähne,


 lecker, kann man alles Essen.



> Mäuse


 ich hab 6 Stück davon und die sind nun wirklich auf ihre Art Intelligent.  



> aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.


 Fell wärmt und mit den Federn mal ich Dir Marmoreffekte nach. Alles pragmatisch


----------



## -iguana (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Zitat: Auch Frösche, Mäuse, Hasen und Hähne, aus deren Fell und Federn man oft „Fliegen" herstellt, zählen zu den Ködern.


 
Sie haben aber vergessen zu erwähnen dass man Froschfedern und Krötenfell so gut wie nicht mehr bekommt! Und wenn doch dann ist es dermaßen teuer... das kann sich ja so ein Durschnittsangler garnicht mehr leisten!!!


----------



## Algon (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



-iguana schrieb:


> Sie haben aber vergessen zu erwähnen dass man Froschfedern .........


deshalb, sind die großen Hersteller auch auf Froschlocken umgestiegen.

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## j4ni (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hehehe sehr gut, da hat der Sack Reis doch zu mehr Amusement geführt als erwartet! Fein, fein.

Wobei der Klassiker ja gefehlt hat:

Nicht lang muss er sein, nicht dick muss er sein - schmecken muss er!


----------



## Peter51 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Aus neues aus dem Netz, von Thomas geliefert:
Peta erstattet Anzeige gegen die Angler des Riesenfisches
http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...zeige_gegen_die_Angler_des_Riesenfisches.html


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Tierschutz in allen Ehren, aber was PETA treibt ist doch ein Witz in sich.
Sollten sich mal lieber um was kümmern, wo was richtig ******** läuft.

Penis mit Angelruten vergleichen -- Mumpitz


----------



## Brachsenfan (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hi Jacky Fan,
geb dir absolut recht, Tierschutz ist voll und ganz berechtigt!
Allerdings ist das, was PETA hier von sich gibt, absoluter Schwachsinn#q. 
Die sollten sich ma überlegen wer dafür gesorgt hat, dass es in unseren Gewässern hier in Deutschland und in vielen anderen Ländern, überhaupt noch/wieder so einen Artenreichtum gibt. 
Wir Angler und Fischer sind doch so ziemlich die einzigen Leute, die sich ernsthaft um den Erhalt und die Vermehrung von bedrohten Fischarten kümmern!
PETA sollte sich wohl ma besser überlegen, gegen wen sie da vorgehen!:r
Ich hab jedenfalls bisher noch nie von nur einer einzigen Aktion von PETA gehört, die direkt etwas positives und lebensverbesserndes für unsere Lieblinge hatte.
Hatte selbst schon beim blinkern eine Begegnung mit einer Dame, welche ganz offensichtlich PETA unterstützte und der Meinung war, sie müsste mich darüber aufklären, was ich da eigentlich mache.|supergri
Bin sie aber glücklicherweise recht schnell los geworden!
War wohl doch etwas zu viel Natur(Rosengebüsch) für sie!


----------



## olaf70 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das war wieder ein Tag heute....

Zum Frühstück gabs ein Ei und ein Brot mit Butter und Schinken,alles von versklavten Tieren aus dem Bauernhof-KZ. Dann mit meinem Porsche los und mindestens 20 Insekten mit meiner Windschutzscheibe gekillt.
Auf der Arbeit vier verschiedene Elektrowerkzeuge benutzt und zum Mittagessen einen Stammkunden zum Essen in ein Fischrestaurant eingeladen. Ich hab kaum einen Bissen runtergekriegt beim Gedanken an die Leiden, die der Rotbarsch erdulden mußte.
Endlich Feierabend, ich fahr wieder nach Hause... Bumms, knallt mir eine Taube vorn Kühler!! Verdammt, schnell zur Tierklinik, aber jede Hilfe kam zu spät! Dort stellte sich zum Glück heraus, daß es eine Brieftaube war also quasi ein Haustier. Nach Peta-Denkweise habe mit der Exekution der Taube heute ja wenigstens ein gutes Werk verrichtet.
Auf den Schreck erstmal einen Kaffee, doch was ist das? Ist das etwa Kuhmilch da in der Tasse?!
Ich merke schon, der Weg zum Veganer ist lang,steing und geschmacklos.
Kaum zu Hause, ruft mich ein Kumpel an:"Wie wärs heute abend mit Angeln am Kanal? Ist doch so schönes Wetter."

Die Versuchungen hören nie auf! 
Egal mit ein bißchen Glück fange ich vielleicht nichts.


----------



## jörg81 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

war doch nun wirklich mal auf der seite von peta und es hat sich "gelohnt",besonders der 2 absatz ist sehr lehrreich|supergri

*“Ist "Sportfischen" in Ordnung, wenn die Fische nach dem Fangen wieder freigelassen werden?”
*Leider verursachen Menschen, die nach dem Motto "fangen und wieder freilassen" angeln, genauso viel Schaden an den Fischen wie andere Angler. Fische, die gefangen und dann wieder in das Wasser zurückgeworfen werden, erleiden einen solchen physiologischen Stress, dass sie oft unter dem Schock sterben, oder ihre Verletzungen machen sie zu einer leichten Beute für Räuber.
Das Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart hat ausdrücklich die kritische Wertung von PETA-Deutschland e.V. gegenüber Kinder- und Jugendangeln als rechtmäßig erachtet, dass Angeln die Empfindungslosigkeit und die Ignoranz gegenüber dem Leben verstärke und zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft beitrüge und dass dadurch der Grundstein gelegt werden könnte, dass sich junge Menschen zu Gewalttätern entwickelten.


----------



## Traveangler (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



> dass Angeln die Empfindungslosigkeit und die Ignoranz gegenüber dem Leben verstärke und zur Verrohung der Gesellschaft beitrüge und dass dadurch der Grundstein gelegt werden könnte, dass sich junge Menschen zu Gewalttätern entwickelten.



so ein scheixx , ich werde meinem Sohn jetzt sofort das Angeln verbieten und Ihm jeden abend 10 Euro geben damit er sich Bier und Zigaretten kaufen kann. Das ist sicher eine sinnvollere Beschäftigung als voller Agressionen am Teich zu sitzen und zu Angeln . 

Ich hoffe ich werde mein schlechtes gewissen wieder los , immerhin habe ich Ihn ja zum Angeln gebracht.


Ironi off

Die haben doch einen an der Waffel


----------



## franny (17. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

hab mir eben den peta artikel durchgelesen und bin echt froh das ne 1,80 drop shot rute mein lieblingsteil ist XD 
ich mein was denken da jetzt die stippfischer mit 13meter ruten?!

ne ma ernsthaft das ist doch mehr wie nur aus dem nichts gegriffen... genau so könnte man sagen das sich tierschützer nur für tiere einsetzen weil sie die bedürfnise ihrer partner nicht erfüllen können und sich deshalb den bedürfnisen der tiere widmen, was so ziemlich auf das selbe rausläuft (zumindest beim männlichen teil der tierschützer). ist nur das andere extrem.
des weiteren bin ich mir nahezu sicher das prominente mitglieder von peta (falls es solche gibt oO) ebenfalls nen sportwagen fahren^^
naja man kann nix ändern... das fazit: ich lasse reden... mich störts nich xD

mfg, franny

PS: meine freundin hat sich zumindest noch nie beschwert^^


----------



## Zusser (18. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Die sollten sich ma überlegen wer dafür gesorgt hat, dass es in unseren Gewässern hier in Deutschland und in vielen anderen Ländern, überhaupt noch/wieder so einen Artenreichtum gibt.
> Wir Angler und Fischer sind doch so ziemlich die einzigen Leute, die sich ernsthaft um den Erhalt und die Vermehrung von bedrohten Fischarten kümmern!


Bitte verwechsle die Peta nicht mit einer Tier- oder Naturschutzorganisation. Das ist sie nicht.
Die Peta ist eine Tierrechts-Organisation.

*Ihr einziges Ziel:*

_PETA Deutschland e.V. ist der Ansicht, dass  die Grundrechte von Tieren, also ihre ureigensten Interessen,  berücksichtigt werden müssen, egal, ob die Tiere für den Menschen von  irgendeinem Nutzen sind. Genau wie wir, können sie leiden und haben ein  Interesse daran, ihr eigenes Leben zu leben. *Daher steht es uns nicht  zu, sie für Ernährung, Kleidung, Experimente oder aus irgendeinem  anderen Grund zu benutzen.*_*

Die Peta kann für den Menschen also nur eine rein Vegane Lebensweise akzeptieren!
*
Es geht nicht darum, eine Tierart oder ihren  Lebensraum zu erhalten, sondern dem Einzelexemplar die selben Rechte zu  gewähren, wie einem Menschen.


----------



## franny (18. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

ja ich geb auch nochma mein senf dazu (erneut...) 
tierRECHTsorganisationen argumentieren, wenn man den letzten beitrag berücksichtigt, relativ schwachsinnig, sonst dürften fische wie der hecht der wels und auch andere tiere (siehe löwe als bsp.) nicht existieren.
diese missachten ja auch die rechte der anderen tiere. soll man das jetzt den anderen lebewesen durchgehen lassen, weil wir intelligenter sind als sie und somit moralisch handeln können(btw. ich hatte genau das thema ca. n halbes jahr auf der fos in ethik)? 
ich denke nicht... es war nunmal so das wir früher auch mehr oder weniger effektive "reißzähne" hatten, doch diese dann ersetzt haben als sich intelligenz als effektiver erwies. 
deshalb denke ich, dass das niederlegen der jagd ein mächtiger schlag in die weichteile der evolution wären xD

und nochma ein fazit: von mir aus dürfen sämtliche tierrechtler der welt machen was sie wollen, sie werden sowieso nicht viel erreichen... das einzige was sie kriegen werden wenn sie so weiter machen sind klagen... 

in america ist es schon soweit, für interessierte kann ich den film "your momy kills animals" empfehlen da sieht man am ende schön was passiert wenn die leute ZU engagiert sind (auch wenn ich die urteile persönlich n bisschen argh krass find xD)

mfg, franny


----------



## Zusser (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



franny schrieb:


> und nochma ein fazit: von mir aus dürfen sämtliche tierrechtler der welt machen was sie wollen, sie werden sowieso nicht viel erreichen... das einzige was sie kriegen werden wenn sie so weiter machen sind klagen...


Franny, du hast schon recht.
Ich finde es aber durchaus wichtig, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, was für eine kranke Ideologie hinter PETA steckt.
Für die Öffentlichkeit wollen die nämlich ihre wahren Ziele gar nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Da kommt man eher weichgespült daher. 
Die selbe Masche hat eine andere Gruppierung vor gar nicht so langer Zeit durchgezogen. Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hier mal ein Link auf eine in dieser Themenhinsicht sehr interessante Jobauschreibung (Fundraising), wie verschiedene Arten von "Schützern" arbeiten:
http://www.gelegenheitsjobs.de/frag/details_markt.php?jobid=11747

Auch unser lieber NABU mit dem Vogel des Jahres ist dabei. :g
Man muss sich die genannten "Anlockpreise" mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen - soviel zum Thema vorgebliches ideelles tun.

Wenn mal nach PETA und Fundraising und Jobausschreibungen sucht, ist das auch recht aufschlussreich.
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=190063732707


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

@ AngelDet,
sowas nennt man schlicht Drückerkolonne. Läuft halt bloß unter dem Deckmantel des Tier-/Naturschutzes, was die Sache an sich aber nicht besser macht.


----------



## angel-daddy (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hi,
das war auch mein erster Gedanke...."Drückerkolonnen"...nur erheblich besser bezahlt!


----------



## franny (19. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Franny, du hast schon recht.
> Ich finde es aber durchaus wichtig, darauf aufmerksam zu machen, was für eine kranke Ideologie hinter PETA steckt.
> Für die Öffentlichkeit wollen die nämlich ihre wahren Ziele gar nicht an die große Glocke hängen. Da kommt man eher weichgespült daher.
> Die selbe Masche hat eine andere Gruppierung vor gar nicht so langer Zeit durchgezogen. Wehret den Anfängen!



nichts gegen einzuwenden^^ aber denkst du wirklich das hat hier in diesem forum nicht schon jeder bemerkt? xD

ich finde es auch wirklich "nett" und spaßig hier darüber zu diskutieren und sich mal ordentlich auszukotzen zu können, allerdings geben wir peta damit, wenn auch teilweise da wir sie ja schlecht machen, genau das was sie wollen: AUFMERKSAMKEIT! (so nach dem motto: "propaganda, egal ob positive oder negative, bleibt propaganda")

also um mein letztes fazit zu unterstreichen: lasst se einfach lawern was se wollen... selbst die größten vollidioten hören i-wann auf sich zu beschweren wenn ihnen keiner zuhört... und der geringe prozentsatz der menschheit der sich denk "ja da is schon was dran, an dem was die so sagen" wird ihnen nich helfen...

mfg, franny


----------



## Spartakus (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Da muß jeder Angler jetzt aufpassen was er für ein Bild/Videomaterial ins Netz stellt .....#q#q#q#q#q

ein Hamburger Angelgeschäft wurde angezeigt #q



http://www.peta.de/web/lebende_fische_im.3807.html 


Geht es noch #q#q#q#q:v


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

ROFL



> „Wer die Weltmeere retten will, sollte auf *pflanzlichen Fisch* umsteigen,  ansonsten ist es bald zu spät“, so Dr. Breining weiter.
> 
> Interviewkontakt: Meeresbiologin Dr. Tanja Breining



Wie wird so jemand Dr. ? Ich hab noch nie eine Fischblume gesehen....


----------



## Rosi (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Oha, da halte ich also tierschützerisch betrachtet ein Phallusobjekt in der Hand? Na dann sollte Frau öfter Brandungsangeln gehen, die kurzen Bootsruten sind echt nicht maskulin genug.

Bei PETA sitzen bestimmt lauter unbeschlafene Miezen hinter dem PC und lassen ihrer Phantasie freien Lauf. 

Anglerinnen werden ignoriert:c Wo finde ich die Gleichstellungsbeauftragte in dieser Organisation? Ich will den Test auch machen, aber lieber auf ein weibliches Unterleib Symbol drücken.


----------



## franny (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

jetzt machen se aba langsam mobil he?! xD
erst werden angler angezeigt weil se n wels zurücklassen 
zeitgleich heists angler haben kurze ruten und etz wird noch n angelladen angezeigt?! xD

aber das is ja sowieso immer das gleiche... genauso wars mit dem video wo 2 menschen welpen in nen fluss geworfen ham... RIEEEEEESEN TADAA, aba das die industrie million tiere am tag, teilweise schon wirklich unfair, abschlachted stört keinen^^
selbiges ham wer jetzt hier: n paar platten werden abgemurkts riesen tadaa über die großen fischkutter wird fast nie was gsagt^^ 

und warum das ganze? 
weil wir n teil der öffentlichkeit sind und auch durch diese erreicht werden können^^ peta denkt ganz einfach bei uns können se vielleicht noch was erreichen, denn ma ehrlich die großen geben ma rein gar nix drauf wenn so ne organisation wie peta daherglaufen kommt xD aba bei uns, wir sitzen am wasser gleich vor der haustür, uns können se den spaß ja verderben wollen...

(jaa spaß sonst wärs ja nich unser hobby auch wenn ich dann eventuell bei peta zitiert werde und es nur noch heist: "FRANNY: der unmensch der spaß am töten hat!!!" -.-)

mfg, franny 

ps: das war etz das was ich mit auskotzen meinte xD


----------



## Gondoschir (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Spartakus schrieb:


> http://www.peta.de/web/lebende_fische_im.3807.html





> Wer die Weltmeere retten will, sollte auf pflanzlichen Fisch umsteigen



Wie sind die denn so im Drill??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rheophilius (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hallo,

man darf sicherlich anmerken, dass PeTA in aller Regel keine objektiven Darstellungen bringt, Tatsachen verdreht, der Kern der Sache aber oft einen Funken Wahrheit enthält.

Wenn der Fisch untermaßig ist und zurück gesetzt werden muss, schleudert man ihn nicht durch die Gegend und auf den Strand. Soll der Fisch entnommen werden, so wird er erst waidgerecht getötet und dann der Haken entfernt.

Angeln ja - aber bitte tierschutzgerecht. Dazu gehört unabdingbar die Vermeidung unnötiger Schäden am Fisch. Rumschleudern und in den Sand schmeißen oder darüber schleifen gehören nicht dazu, ebenso wie ein Abhaken von Fischen, die zur Entnahme bestimmt sind, bevor diese getötet wurden. Man darf sicherlich auch in Frage stellen, ob der gezeigte Hakenlöser durch seine Funktionsweise nicht erhebliche Schäden am Fisch verursacht. Jeder Angler, der sich gegen den Tierschutzgedanken stellt, sollte sich besser ein anderes Hobby suchen.

PeTA macht hier abermals den Fehler, Auswüchse, die auch von einem Großteil der Anglerschaft nicht geduldet werden, als Algemeinzustand darzustellen und damit als Argument gegen die Freizeitangelei überhaupt zu verwenden, obwohl, bei korrekter Vorgehensweise, objektiv nichts dagegen spricht und das auch vom Gesetz so betrachtet wird.


----------



## stream-and-jerk (29. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Dieses Video stellt hoffentlich nicht den Standard dar. Die Peta Jungs und Mädels (ich möchte nicht wissen, wer auf Kurze Ruten von denen abfährt) sind zwar weit ab vom Weltlichen, aber das ist schon grob. Die Kreatur Fisch sollte schon gewürdigt werden, d.h. vor der Schleuderung getötet werden.


----------



## berhafr (30. September 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Also ich stehe überhaupt nicht auf Frauen ohne Pelz. Diese Körperrasurorgien finde ich einfach nur unästhetisch.
Mann will doch auch was fürs Auge und zum Grabbeln, dann wird auch die Rute wieder lang genug.
Ich glaub ich geh lieber angeln.

Petri

Hans


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...r-grosse-tickt-die-frau-ganz-sauber-test.html

;-))))))))))


----------



## entspannt (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Meine Antwort auf PETA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg26BEKZZ3o


Der Song heißt Zarte Artischocke und ist von Jointventure


----------



## gründler (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://unterhaltung.t-online.de/die...wiesenhof-nach-peta-protest/id_43130106/index



#h


----------



## steppes (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Hier mal ein paar Fakten zu PETA: http://petatotettiere.de/index.cfm
von wegen Tierschützer. Spenden von Tierfreunde werden zum töten von Tieren verwendet. So ein Verein gehört gesetzlich Verboten, das sind ja richtige hetzkampagnien.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

http://www.orschlurch.de/wp-content/gallery/pixxdump-102/thumbs/thumbs_83.jpg


----------



## Salty Waterboy (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



Bushmaster3k schrieb:


> http://www.orschlurch.de/wp-content/gallery/pixxdump-102/thumbs/thumbs_83.jpg


 
|good: :q


----------



## XHimbeerToniX (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Absolut lächerliches Marketing auf niedrigstem Niveau.
Dabei haben die vermeindlichen Tierschützer selbst genug Dreck am Stecken...
http://www.4pawsnet.de/spendenskandale-peta.html
Von einer niveauvollen Seriösität brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen.
Ich denke am besten straft man solche Machenschaften mit Ignoranz, um so weder positiv noch negativen Zuspruch zu vermeiden.
Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass einige von uns Kinder, Familien und Frauen haben... mehr muss man dann dazu ja nicht sagen ;-)

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil


----------



## Peter51 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*



XHimbeerToniX schrieb:


> Ich denke am besten straft man solche Machenschaften mit Ignoranz, um so weder positiv noch negativen Zuspruch zu vermeiden.


 
und was machst Du hier jetzt? |wavey:


----------



## Fisherman98 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pressemitteilung: Neue PETA-Kampagne: Haben Angler kurze Ruten?*

Das mit dem Kindergrten Niveau stimmt. Peta hat nix besseres zu tun als irgend was zu verbreiten wovon die keine Ahnung habe.


----------

